# Greeted by this at my saw this morning



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Went to pick up a few pieces of scrap that missed my wheelbarrow when I was on my tablesaw yesterday and she was laying in wait. Western Diamondback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## kweinert (Jul 7, 2014)

Heh - and I just had a little garter snake waiting outside the door to the shop.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2014)

Man my king snakes don't seem so bad now


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

If anybody wants it for pen blanks let me know, I'll skin it and put it in the freezer for you and send it to you but I just don't have the time to tan just 1 skin, I have alot of them in the freezer to tan but I'm too busy to tan skins, you will have to work it out on your own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


>


 
If you want it Mike, I'll send it your way?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> If you want it Mike, I'll send it your way?



NOOOOOOO thanks I no likey snakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2014)

Man, I wish I knew anything about tanning a snakeskin


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 7, 2014)

I would love to have that to give a go at some pen blanks. I have been doing a little research on tanning snake skins. I hate snakes but I do like a pretty snake skin.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> I would love to have that to give a go at some pen blanks. I have been doing a little research on tanning snake skins. I hate snakes but I do like a pretty snake skin.



You got it Scott, PM me your address.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2014)

Joe I will keep my snakes and you keep yours. Mine eat eggs. Yours put people in the hospital, or pushing up daisies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 7, 2014)

Yikes!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2014)

I got snakeskin sneakers....does that count?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Joe I will keep my snakes and you keep yours. Mine eat eggs. Yours put people in the hospital, or pushing up daisies.



Yes they do that! I had a flat point shovel with the long handle in my hand within seconds of seeing it! They don't scare me because I have hunted them ever since I was 12 years old BUT I may be old but I ain't stupid so I am careful when dealing with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jul 7, 2014)

you whooped his butt


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 7, 2014)

Joe, you wouldn't want that thing biting on your other thumb. You got good reflexes. In that whellbarrow picture, I see a nice piece of cholla I think.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Joe, you wouldn't want that thing biting on your other thumb. You got good reflexes. In that whellbarrow picture, I see a nice piece of cholla I think.


 
Yep, Cholla, got alot of it laying around here. One of these day I plan on getting into casting and make knife blanks and pistol grips out of it.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> NOOOOOOO thanks I no likey snakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe you could hang it from a tree as moose repellant!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Maybe you could hang it from a tree as moose repellant!




I do not know about the moose but the damn thing sure as hell would repel me!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 7, 2014)

And again, I ask the administrators for a "don't like" button!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 7, 2014)

I think you got him joe now fry him up yummm


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 7, 2014)

WOW what a gorgeous snake! Too bad it's missing its head! But there lays some nice pen blanks!!!!


----------



## brown down (Jul 8, 2014)

joe what do you do with the meat? I have a friend that knows I want the meat, but he kills them like they are damned so no meat. two 22 revolvers of birdshot at minimum hahahah . I had rattle out in Arizona years ago and it was delicious expensive as hell too


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 8, 2014)

brown down said:


> joe what do you do with the meat? I have a friend that knows I want the meat, but he kills them like they are damned so no meat. two 22 revolvers of birdshot at minimum hahahah . I had rattle out in Arizona years ago and it was delicious expensive as hell too



I eat them of course, I don't waste a thing, I even milk them before I kill them and give the venom to Bioveteria Life Sciences in Prescott AZ for their anti venom work. And yea, it tastes like chicken!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 8, 2014)

I will stick to eatin chicken then

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 8, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> I will stick to eatin chicken then



Chicken


----------



## SENC (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd like the things a lot more if they all came like Joe's... headless!


----------

